# Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung



## python3 (12. April 2020)

*Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade beim Bau eines neuen PCs (der möglichst lange, am besten 10 Jahre, ohne Reparatur überstehen soll) und brauche ein paar Expertenmeinungen:
Und zwar geht es mir darum, ein geeignetes Kühlsystem zu finden. Der Use Case für den PC soll es sein, sowohl gelegentlich Microsoft Word auszuführen als auch mehrere Stunden/Tage am Stück unter Volllast Software zu kompilieren. Es ist noch nichts in Stein gemeißelt, aber ich hatte mir deswegen die folgenden Komponenten ausgesucht:
- CPU: Ryzen 9 3950x
- Case: NZXT H510 Elite
- Mainboard: Asus Prime x570 Pro
- RAM: 2x16GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT 32GVKC Ripjaws
Maximale Höhe des CPU-Kühlers: 165mm
Höhe Arbeitsspeicher: 42mm

AMD empfiehlt für die CPU  interessanterweise  einen AIO-Flüssigkühler. Die NZXT Kraken x62 sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber da ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Flüssigkühlern habe, bin ich noch skeptisch:
Könnte es passieren, dass es schon nach nur 6 Jahren zu einem Defekt der Pumpe kommt und die gesamte AIO ausgetauscht werden muss? Oder schlimmer noch, dass es zu einem Auslaufen der Kühlflüssigkeit kommt?

Noch ein paar weitere Fragen:
Gibt es eventuell einen möglichst kleinen, aber leisen Luftkühler, der ebenfalls für den Ryzen 9 3950x unter Volllast geeignet ist und noch in das oben genannte Gehäuse passt? Es wäre gut, wenn die RAM-Slots des Mainboards dann immer noch zugänglich wären, falls irgendwann einmal erweitert werden muss. Oder überschätze ich die Gefahr einer Flüssigkühlung? Wofür würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## ohleck1985 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Der dark Rock pro 4 schafft das ohne Probleme, klein naja. Aber sehr leise, bin echt zufrieden mit dem. Im Angebot ab und an für um die 50€ zu bekommen. Ich bekomme meine rams rein und raus ohne ihn abzubauen. Selbst will ich keine flüssigkühlung, muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Für mich macht sie keinen Sinn. Habe seid 3 Wochen ein 3900x drin. Kein Problem für den Kühler.


----------



## Mrry25 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Also ja es kann Wasser austreten wenn es nicht richtig verbunden ist und ja die Pumpe kann ausfallen. Auch eine Lüfter kann ausfallen und man kann bei der Installation einen Kurzschluss erzeugen. Im Normalfall schaltet sich das System wenn es im zu warm wird ab. Die Zeitspanne von 10 Jahren ist schon sehr üppig gewählt. Meist ist eher schon nach 5 Jahren Ende mit der Hardware wenn man nicht aufrüstet und eine Neue Software braucht. Zudem können auch dinge wie das Netzteil in der Zeit Kaput gehen oder HDD Festplatten geben auch schon mal ihren Geist auf. Nichts hält ewig also. Ich würde dir aber entfehlen wenn du lieber auf Luftkühlung für die CPU stehst dir ein Gehäuse zu kaufen das auch Kühler mit mehr als 165 mm zulässt. Das hat zum einen den Vorteil einen Größeren Kühler zu Installieren, die Erweiterbarkeit ist auch größer und der Hitze Stau ist geringer wobei im Normalfall auch mehr Lüfter verbeut werden können. Soll es doch eine Wasserkühlung sein nimm doch ein geschlossenes System das schon fertig ist. Hier musst nichts anderes machen als es zu installieren und in der regel ist auch alles dicht. Nachteil dabei ist halt das es lauter ist als eine Luftkühlung.


----------



## ursmii (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

den 3950X unter vollast zu kühlen wird bei diesem gehäuse, das IMHO nur einen schlechten frischluftzugang hat, eine herausforderung.
ich hab das CoolerMaster H500P mesh white und das hat doch einen erheblich besseren airflow.
anbnei siehst du die temperaturen und die lüftergeschwindigkeiten unter vollast der CPU & GPU beim falten (Folfing@home)
.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Wenn du kein Problem damit hast, einen 3950X nahe seiner erlaubten Spezifikation zu betreiben, sprich bis 95°C (was technisch kein Problem ist), kannst du jeden besseren Luftkühler verwenden und brauchst keine AiO. Ein Brocken3 für 40€ (falls sowas passt, der ist schon nicht soooo klein - ich kenne die Maße nicht auswendig) reicht locker um die CPU unter Dauervollast gut unter 90°C zu halten selbst wenns warm im Zimmer ist.

Was übrigens auch eine Option ist ist die CPU im ECO-Mode zu betreiben sprich die erlaubte Leistungsaufnahme von 145 auf 90W zu begrenzen. Das hat einen Leistungsverlust von Größenordnung nur 10% zur Folge (die CPU boostet rund 400 MHz weniger bei Multikernanwendungen wie kompilieren, der Einzelkernboost bleibt gleich), die Temperaturen sinken aber massiv und die Effizienz (also Performance pro Watt) steigt stark an.



ursmii schrieb:


> den 3950X unter vollast zu kühlen wird bei diesem  gehäuse, das IMHO nur einen schlechten frischluftzugang hat, eine  herausforderung.


Wie gesagt - nur dann, wenn man aus unerfindlichen Gründen weiter herunter kühlen möchte als es technisch notwendig ist. 90°C Lasttemperatur ist absolut kein Problem für die CPU!
Es bringt nix auf 80 oder gar 70°C runter zu kühlen (also abgesehen von einer Gewissensberuhigung des Besitzers ).


----------



## sinchilla (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

10 Jahre Laufzeit ...die geplante Obsoleszenz für consumer Hardware wird dir da ein dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Im industriellen Bereich vielleicht denkbar, aber auch unrealistisch. Sämtliche Komponenten sind gar nicht auf so eine Lebensdauer ausgelegt, vor allem bei tagelanger Volllast, siehe den GPUs die zum bitcoinen missbraucht wurden. Nach wenigen Monaten ist da Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*



sinchilla schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Laufzeit ...die geplante Obsoleszenz für consumer Hardware wird dir da ein dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
> 
> Im industriellen Bereich vielleicht denkbar, aber auch unrealistisch. Sämtliche Komponenten sind gar nicht auf so eine Lebensdauer ausgelegt, vor allem bei tagelanger Volllast, siehe den GPUs die zum bitcoinen missbraucht wurden. Nach wenigen Monaten ist da Schicht im Schacht.



Ich hann diese Thesen irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Klar hält nicht alles so lange und hier und da stirbt mal ne Komponente aber mal ehrlich, das als Gesetz zu formulieren ist doch kappes.
Ich könnte genauso sagen dass alle Komponenten mindestens 10 Jahre durchhalten weil ein Freund von mir einen mittlerweile 13 Jahre alten Core2 Q6600 noch immer problemlos benutzt - und zwar als 24/7-Homeserversystem. Dem fehlt NIX. Wohlgemerkt auch dem genauso alten P35-Board und dem Ram und erstaunlicherweise sogar Rasurbo-Netzteil das jetzt wirklich schon damals gammlig war.
Auch der alte (übertaktete!) 2500K meiner Frau arbeitet noch immer beim Schwiegerpapi als Office-PC und wird demnächst 10 Jahre alt - da musste ich bisher nur letztes Jahr das Netzteil tauschen.

Man kann im Vorhinein nie sagen wie lange Hardware überleben wird da man in der Statistik nunmal Glück oder Pech haben kann - aber zu behaupten alles würde 15 Jahre halten ist genauso Unsinn wie die große Obsolenzenz zu beschwören wo alles nach Monaten stirbt. Nach meiner Erfahrung der letzten beiden Jahrzehnte sind minimum 95% aller neuen Systeme oder Teile deswegen angeschafft worden weil die alten zu langsam waren, nicht weil sie defekt waren... und das sehr häufig im Bereich zwischen 5 und 10 Jahren Alter, nicht nach 2.


Die Nutzung ist was CPUs betrifft da auch kaum praxisrelevant. Degradation die man da erlebt (was auch nur auffällt wenn man übertaktet) sind bei mir nach mehreren Jahren fast Dauervollast mal Größenordnung 100 MHz gewesen (mein oller i7 920 wollte nach über 3 Jahren rendern die 4 GHz nicht mehr stabil und musste auf 3,9 runter statt den 2,6 GHz oder so Werkstakt - welch Verschleiß...). Von "Defekt" war da noch lange nix zu sehen.

Nochmal - klar kann man Pech haben und die eine CPU von 1000 erwischen die nach nem Jahr Last tot umfällt. Aber in aller Regel sind 5-10 Jahre Nutzungsdauer wenn man denn will durchaus realistisch, auch bei großen Vollast Laufzeiten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Wenn der Idle-Betrieb möglichst leise sein soll, schließe ich mich Incredible Alk an und empfehle ebenfalls einen guten Towerkühler. Der Brocken 3 hat laut Hersteller genau 165 mm Höhe. Das wird also im 510 Elite sehr eng.
Ich würde generell ein anderes Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow bevorzugen. Gefällt dir eines dieser Gehäuse? Fractal Design Meshify C, SilentiumPC Armis AR7
Das gesparte Geld würde ich dann in eine hochwertige Gehäusebelüftung investieren (Noctua oder bei maximaler P/L Arctic). 

Sinchilla muss ich ehrlich gesagt wiedersprechen. Wenn du nicht absolutes Hardcore OC mit hohen Spannungen betreibst, wird der Prozessor weit über 10 Jahre halten. Da ist ein Hardwarewechsel wegen Performancezuwachs wesentlich wahrscheinlicher.

Edit: Da war Incredible Alk wohl etwas schneller.


----------



## sinchilla (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

@alk, das war sicher etwas hart argumentiert meinerseits, aber der threadersteller sprach von möglichst 10 Jahren ohne Reperatur. Da wollt ich ihm einfach Mal etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.

Ich arbeite im Bereich regenerativer Energien bzw der Industrie, abseits sicherheitsrelevanter Einrichtungen ist da die Obsoleszenz (genauso wie im consumer Bereich) an der Tagesordnung.

Der Hersteller will was verdienen, daher der Glühfaden der Glühlampe, so dünn wie nötig.

Insbesondere bei Dauerlast, siehe GPUs zum minen. Derartige Gebrauchsmuster werden nicht vom Ingenieur in die Rechnung genommen, denn das widerspricht dem Profitgedanken des Geschäftsführers. Sicher gibt es Komponenten die anstandslos etliche Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten, aber das ist eher Ausnahme als Regel.

Ich beziehe mich explizit auf die Erwartungshaltung des TE und nicht Oma Ilse ihren Pentium, der einmal im Monat zum Mails checken antreten muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Naja 10 Jahre ganz ohne Reparaturen ist auch nicht besonders wahrscheinlich (kann aber vorkommen).

Komponenten sind auf eine bestimmte Nutzungsdauer bei einem groben Nutzungsprofil ausgelegt - im Hardwarebereich vor allem deswegen, weil eine wesentlich längere Haltbarkeit erstens nicht wirtschaftlich machbar ist und zweitens auch völlig sinnlos ist im Consumerbereich (niemand will das 3-fache für ne CPU zahlen die 30 Jahre hält).
Ein üblicher Wert für CPUs sind da tatsächlich 10 Jahre Haltbarkeit bei "normaler Nutzung" - bedeutet je nach Quelle beispielsweise 4-8 Stunden Last pro Tag bei Nenntemperatur, also hier 95°C. Das wären so ganz grob roundabout 20.000 Betriebsstunden. Da kaum jemand 20K Laststunden so schnell erreicht und bei den meisten Nutzern die Umgebungsbedingungen deutlich sanfter sind als worauf eigentlich dimensioniert wird ist es die Regel, dass CPUs, sofern der Nutzer sie so lange nutzen möchte, locker 10 Jahre halten.
Was anderes ists natürlich wenn man übertaktet wie der wilde Bill aber das issn anderes Thema (und selbst DANN halten die CPUs meist viele Jahre).

Bei Grafikkarten ist das was anderes da die anders ausgelegt sind, nämlich eher auf 5000 bis maximal 10.000 Betriebs(=Last-)stunden (wenn ich die Quelle finde füg ichs ein aber ich befürchte da müsst ihr mir einfach glauben aus dem Gedächtnis :-/), einfach weil die übliche "Spielzeit" pro Jahr eines Durchschnittsmenschenviel geringer ist als die Laufzeit von CPUs. Wer jeden Tag 3 Stunden spielt kommt so noch immer auf 5-9 Jahre Lebenszeit.
Wenn man hier natürlich hingeht und 24/7 Bitcoins mined hat die Karte nach rund nem Jahr durchgeeiert - was aber nicht an geplanter Obsoleszenz liegt sondern an nicht geplantem Nutzungsverhalten. 

Übrigens sind ~5000 Nutzungsdauer für Konsum/Verschleißgüter in der Industrie ein gängiger Wert, beispielsweise Automotoren werden auch auf etwa 5000 Stunden ausgelegt. Bei guter Pflege halten sie länger, bei weniger guter Pflege (bzw. harter Fahrweise) weniger. Klingt wenig, aber bei 40 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und 5000 Stunden hält die Karre damit immerhin 200.000km.


----------



## python3 (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Hallo nochmal,

danke für die Tipps. Ich habe mir den "Dark Rock Pro 4" jetzt einmal angeschaut und er sieht ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Laut Herstellerseite ist er zum Asus Prime x570-pro kompatibel und scheint mit einer Höhe von 162.8mm noch ins Gehäuse zu passen.

Das Gehäuse NZXT H510 Elite würde ich schon gerne beibehalten, es ist leicht und gefällt mir einfach von der Optik her. Ein OC des Prozessors hatte ich nicht geplant.

Stromsparen im ECO-Mode wäre mir nicht ganz so wichtig. Wenn mal kompiliert werden muss, sollte er nur schnell fertig werden. Den Rest der Zeit wäre der PC sowieso als normaler Desktop-PC im Einsatz.

Eine "geschlossene" AiO-Kühlung hatte ich wie gesagt auch schon im Blick, trotzdem kann ich das Risiko nur schwer einschätzen. Hat von euch vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungswerte? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass keine Komponente unendlich lange halten kann, nur habe ich Angst, dass durch auslaufende Kühlflüssigkeit noch weitere Komponenten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*



python3 schrieb:


> Stromsparen im ECO-Mode wäre mir nicht ganz so wichtig. Wenn mal kompiliert werden muss, sollte er nur schnell fertig werden.



Es geht weniger ums Strom sparen (also finanziell), es geht darum dass die CPU fast nicht langsamer wird aber sehr viel einfacher/leiser zu kühlen ist was auf deinem beengten Raum ein Vorteil sein könnte. Mussts ja nicht nutzen, wäre nur ein Test wert. Ich wollte den Eco auch nur mal antesten und hab ihn seit dem angelassen weil der PC im Alltag einfach absolut nicht merklich langsamer wird.  

Was die AiO angeht: Da helfen dir Erfahrungswerte nichts. Egal wie viele User jetzt kommen und sagen "meine AiO hat X Jahre gehalten" - du kannst trotzdem Glück haben und deine hält 10 Jahre oder Pech haben und nach 10 Wochen läuft dir die Suppe aufs Board. 
Wenn ich dir jetzt sagen die halten im Mittel so 3-6 Jahre durch hilft dir das ja nicht wenn du der eine warst wo sie nach 3 Monaten stirbt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Bei hohen Ansprüchen an Haltbarkeit, würde ich keine AiO kaufen.
Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist ein guter Kühler, aber auch etwas overhyped. Bezüglich der Testergebnisse ziehe ich einen Le Grand Macho (leider auf ungewisse Zeit nicht lieferbar) und den NH-D15 (teurer, und nur in der Chromax Edition optisch schön) vor. Wobei der NH-D15 mit seiner Höhe von 165 mm ebenfalls nur sehr knapp ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Abductee (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*

Den Eco Modus braucht es gar nicht, einfach nur den Boost deaktivieren, das spart zum Beispiel beim 3900X gut 40W und das spürt man auch bei der Temperatur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3950x Luftkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Den Eco Modus braucht es gar nicht, einfach nur den Boost deaktivieren


Das ist nun wirklich kompletter Käse.

Wenn ich den Eco nutze (was nichts anderes ist als ein Powerlimiter) habe ich bei Last auf vielen Kernen (Power limitiert) etwas weniger Takt. Bei Last auf einzelnen kernen (Limit wird nicht erreicht) dagegen den vollen Einzelkernboost - auch im Eco boostet die CPU auf 4,6 GHz.
Wenn ich den Boost komplett abschalte hab ich nur noch 3,8 GHz Basistakt und verschenke die ganze Singlethreadperformance.


----------

